
The Future of VR… a Fad That'll Fizzle Out, or the Next Big Consumer Tech? - stesch
http://mikegracia.com/blog/future-virtual-reality-fad-thatll-fizzle-next-big-consumer-tech/
======
stesch
I've spoken to a lot of people who compare the current VR hype with 3D TVs and
movies. And they don't like 3D movies.

The comparison seems to be dumb but that's the current state of awareness
about this technology. There's needs to be more PR and more product
demonstrations.

~~~
brudgers
VR reminds me of multi-media CD's from twenty-five years ago. Taking full
advantage of the medium requires enormous efforts at content generation. VR is
AAA game development without being able to ignore surfaces; even the underside
of the table can appear on camera.

